# Muzzleloaders and public land



## swoter (Sep 5, 2007)

I hunt mainly on public land, and was wondering if anyone knows if it is legal to use a muzzleloader to hunt squirrels with. I've got a 32 cal muzzleloader and would love try it out on a few squirrels. I know you can use a rimfire rifle/pistol to hunt with, but the rules don't mention blackpowder. Does this fall under the rule of rifle use until Oct 15? 
On a different subject, I took my Ruger Mark 2 pistol with me today, saw 6, shot at 3 and missed 3. Shooting at a squirrel is a bit different than shooting at paper! It was fun anyway, hopefully try and make it back out again this weekend. By the way, this seems like an interesting forum that I'm going to enjoy reading. Just found it today. I'm in London, Madison county.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

well when specifically talking hunting small game this is what the state has posted...."Unless otherwise indicated, game may be taken with longbow, crossbow, or any caliber handgun, rifle, shotgun (10 gauge or smaller), or airgun. Be safe and choose the appropriate method for the species."....so this clearly indicates unless the area you hunt has site specific laws regarding the caliber of rifle you can hunt with, it is legal for you to use your 32 cal muzzleloader....but I dont think it would be an "appropriate method for the species"...unless it is a muzzleloading shotgun

and considering what else you said "Does this fall under tyhe rule of rifle use until Oct 15?"....I think it just depends on where you're hunting...I know over here at CJ Brown no one can hunt the public hunting areas until after October 15th because it doesnt open to hunting until then....thats why you cant even turkey hunt it...

main thing to remember is to make sure there are no site specific laws/regulations regarding its use...


----------

